# Interfacing the Standard Parallel Port



## Eng_Hisham (4 سبتمبر 2006)

Interfacing the Standard Parallel Port


http://s1.upload.sc/request/9f3e11a9fec89004b0eda1b998fbf9be/owner



-------------------------------------وهنك المزيد باذن الله-------------------------------------------


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز , ونتمنى المزيد من هذه المشاركات الرائعة
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/frame]​


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا على هذه المجهودات الكبيرة


----------

